

We’re Hipsters using Node.js and Mongo, and we love it - james33
http://goldfirestudios.com/blog/103/We%E2%80%99re-Hipsters-using-Node.js-and-Mongo%2C-and-we-love-it

======
rozap
From the comments...

>You haven't shipped anything and you're already pontificating on your
artistry? You might be hipsters.

Welp, that sums it all up. Not much substance otherwise.

~~~
james33
Don't believe everything you read in the comments. We've shipped several games
and have been developing for the web for over a decade.

------
zorlem
This looks very link-baity to me. The whole linked article lacks substance and
is basically summarised by: "Somebody on the internet called us hipsters
because we've got this and this in our software stack. We don't know what we
are, but the software is awesome. And check our kickstarter page".

